# Fromm dog food



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

If anyone is using this food, how have your results been? Also, which line of Fromm do you use....four star or gold?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Apple blossom does


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I love this food it is by far the best food I have ever fed... I use the Fromm Four Star Chicken A La Veg. I have only used the food for a short time but have seen amazing results in my 1 chi that is currently eating it ( I am switching my other chis to it now that their Innova is almost gone) He only poops 1-2 times a day (depending on treats) & they are very small & dont have much odor to them. He used to shed really bad when he was on wellness puppy & on Innova but has almost completly stop shedding after I switched him to Fromm... I would highly recommend this food.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We are using this food right now too and ours seem to be doing really well on it. We were out of our old food and didn't do a slow switch (naughty us), but had no trouble. We are feeding the "Four Star Nutritionals", the duck, chicken and pork formulas. 

The kibble is an easy size for chi's to manage.

We switch between all 3 formulas to keep it interesting, its one of my favorite things about the food! =) The duck and pork seem to be favorites.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks....going to get some today!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think you will like it! You might start with the Duck/Sweet Potato one as it seems to be yummy to mine. Trigger wouldn't eat the chicken at first, looked at me like I was nuts LOL. I let him miss a meal and he's never passed the food up again 

The salmon kibble are tiny, like the size of half a PEZ candy and round. Ours didn't like the Salmon and don't seem a huge fan of the Surf/Turf option either, so we just use the other three (chicken, duck, pork). 

We have noticed less shedding too, they were on Innova before. Don't know if that's due to food or that they are all in their lighter summer coats? 

We feed 3-4 raw meals a week to help with teeth issues too. Usually just chicken wings bone in and they eat the bone (raw).


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Just got home with the duck flavor....I will offer some at dinner...and see how it goes.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I wish they had this near me , so we could try it.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

There are online retailers, I checked out the website. You can buy it from a lot of different places online. I didn't think the prices were that bad, definitely cheaper than THK but it sounds really nice! I might try that instead of EVO when the times tomes...


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We are in the process of switching to the surf and turf (grain-free) version. It is going well. I haven't noticed any issues.

If you e-mail the company they will send you a coupon to try the product.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

We feed the Puppy Gold and so far so good!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't speak for results yet, as I just started feeding it, but my little ones absolutely love the duck and sweet potato. They went nuts over it and were picking it out and leaving their old kibble. I can get it at my local shop (very reasonable price too) and it's highly rated so I'm pretty pleased so far.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> I can't speak for results yet, as I just started feeding it, but my little ones absolutely love the duck and sweet potato. They went nuts over it and were picking it out and leaving their old kibble. I can get it at my local shop (very reasonable price too) and it's highly rated so I'm pretty pleased so far.


All our local shops can order it in for me so I don't have to worry about shipping. Right now it looks like the 3 flavors we will be using are Duck, Chicken and Pork, because they like all 3, and I like knowing there is more than 1 protein source, and that they can have something different at breakfast than they had at dinner. I was worried it might make mine pickier but instead the 3 type rotation has made their appetites all amped up, I love it


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I found a place that supposedly has it, at least that's what the website said. If they are still in business. It is about 30 min. from me i think, not too bad. I wouldn't want to order it though, shipping is pretty high i think. Right now leila loves her food, so i kinda hate to switch her. we'll see, she has a ton of wellness left.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I think i'm gonna switch her.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

If you do Cheryl let us know how she likes it!


----------

